# The best belly I've seen



## kattylee (Mar 2, 2007)

Is here http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/fatassboochan/ found while browsing some other forums.


----------



## littleMISSabby (Mar 2, 2007)

mmmm! Do you happen to know who he is?


----------



## kattylee (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't! So if the owner reads this - hi! I hope it's ok to link to it, but I found it on another forum - one for mainly gay FAs I think - but I had to share it with you all.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice find! He's pretty cute too  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Mar 3, 2007)

kattylee said:


> Is here http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/fatassboochan/ found while browsing some other forums.


I believe he's in his late teens, and from Australia.. One of the mods at http://www.bigguts.com/


----------



## kattylee (Mar 3, 2007)

Ah....thanks! He really is hot.


----------



## pattycake (Mar 3, 2007)

He's the whole package. Physically just my type. His face pic is sooo cute. And the belly is truly delish. Thanks for the link!


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 5, 2007)

Late teens, perhaps. But I'm PRETTY sure he's still under 18. I haven't talked to him in a long while, but last I knew, he wasn't quite 18 yet. I could be wrong, though. It may just have been longer than I thought...


----------



## pattycake (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, apart from being in Australia, waaaaayy too young and possibly gay, he's the whole package! :doh: Ain't that always the way?


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 5, 2007)

Definitely gay, btw. Heh...


----------



## kattylee (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh well! Very, very nice eye candy anyhow.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 7, 2007)

*I really liked it..but hey..I am easily amused and mesmerized by men showing off their bellys, rubbing them, and wearing low pants and TIGHT SHIRTS to accentuate that *HOTNESS* :smitten: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWNCF1yWZkk*


----------



## pattycake (Mar 7, 2007)

kattylee said:


> Oh well! Very, very nice eye candy anyhow.




True enough. A lot of my, ahem..._visual stimulation_ comes from the gay gainers out there. Just feel a bit of a perv about the age thing is all! :blush:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 8, 2007)

I hear ya feeling pervy because he's so young. I get weirded out if I find out a guy I've oogled was born in a year i can remember...*sigh*


----------



## Boochan (Mar 10, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Definitely gay, btw. Heh...


Its always funny when people talk crap on your behalf, I'm not gay.
For all you girls and guys information, I am in my late teens and these are my pictures. I don't mind if you link them or share them anywhere


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 10, 2007)

Boochan said:


> Its always funny when people talk crap on your behalf, I'm not gay.
> For all you girls and guys information, I am in my late teens and these are my pictures. I don't mind if you link them or share them anywhere




*well lucky for us FA that you aren't gay....now if you were only in this hemisphere and at least 20 yrs older, <pout> ..... *


----------



## philosobear (Mar 10, 2007)

...good entrance dude! And welcome...


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 11, 2007)

As one minor point of clarification, I wouldn't ever in my wildest dreams consider calling someone gay, when they had before told me they were gay, to be "talking crap" about them. No different than saying their hair color, what country they lived in, et cetera. I was only stating information that I had previously been informed of as, and believed to be, fact. No harm was intended.


----------



## pattycake (Mar 15, 2007)

Boochan said:


> I am in my late teens and these are my pictures. I don't mind if you link them or share them anywhere



Well, gay, straight, whatever, you're a cutie. I wish there were a few like you in my vicinity when I was your age!


----------



## kattylee (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm glad to see you posted Boochan. I felt a little wierd about linking to pics without your permission, so glad you're ok about it. 

By the way.... you're hot!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, that is one gorgeous belly.

Hehe... my age too!


----------



## Boochan (Mar 22, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> As one minor point of clarification, I wouldn't ever in my wildest dreams consider calling someone gay, when they had before told me they were gay, to be "talking crap" about them. No different than saying their hair color, what country they lived in, et cetera. I was only stating information that I had previously been informed of as, and believed to be, fact. No harm was intended.


Sorry, and thanks. I was a bit hot-headed when I posted and couldn't edit it by the time I wanted too. FYI, I bought a brand new camera on Wednesday, and new pics at my new peak of 330lb are coming tomorrow.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2007)

Boochan said:


> Sorry, and thanks. I was a bit hot-headed when I posted and couldn't edit it by the time I wanted too. FYI, I bought a brand new camera on Wednesday, and new pics at my new peak of 330lb are coming tomorrow.


*
now I am gonna have to start a new fan club *WE WANT BOOCHAN* yummmmmmmmmmmmmy......:smitten: *


----------



## roundbird (Mar 23, 2007)

Great Moobs!!!!


----------



## Boochan (Mar 23, 2007)

New Pics from tonight from my new camera up - 330lb (150kg) Reached
Link the same as usual: http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/fatassboochan/

Also have a video or two from during the day, one is me going thru a 2ltr (1/2 Gal) bucket of Cookies n Cream icecream with my idle talk, the other just a lot of jiggling of my belly. Ask me for them 
Photobucket also downsizes the pics, so if you want a higher resolution, also ask me. Enjoy


----------



## pattycake (Mar 25, 2007)

*secretly checks out the link and hopes nobody sees her perving all over the hot teenage boy!*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm checking them out with ya patty.

Thanks ever so much for sharing Boochan


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 10, 2007)

dood, why is it all i can do now is check out hot 18 year old boys?
I need to grow up, but...yeah not happening with cute long haired freckled chubby boys around
<3


----------

